

My Car Got Broken Into – How an Arduino Kit Recovered 65% of My Stuff - jobriant11
http://jeremyobriant.com/my-car-got-broken-into-how-an-arduino-kit-inadvertantly-recovered-65-of-my-stuff/

======
ASneakyFox
I feel like the arduino is irrelevent and the story has nothing to do with
technology. Pretty cool how you tracked your stuff down though.

------
allegory
Seriously, it doesn't matter where the hell you are on this planet, don't
leave anything in your car. Not even a pen.

I had a windows smashed in a nice bit of London, and all they took was a Bic
biro, £10 first aid kit, a USB cigarette lighter adapter and a USB cable!

~~~
bebna
Buddy had to replace his back window, because someone just wanted to have his
cheap ice tea 1L bottle from ALDI.

~~~
allegory
That's even worse! Why do people even do that?

Isn't it easier just to nick it from Aldi?

